# thanks Tim Easton



## dswaney09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Heres who I shot with yadkin field archers and the folks from DCWC NC. Great people check out the next shoots think you all will enjoy the venues.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad you got home safe.

Treaton always hosts great shoots and hospitality:smile:

Thanks Tim for all the hard work that goes into putting on these events:thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I gotta say that this weekend was my first venture to Yadkin Archers. It is a fun course to shoot and the hospitality is second to NONE!!!! It was a pleasure to speak with you this weekend Dion. I look forward to seeing you again. 


If you shoot Field and live anywhere close to Yadkinville, you HAVE to make the trip to Tim's place. You won't regret it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> I gotta say that this weekend was my first venture to Yadkin Archers. It is a fun course to shoot and the hospitality is second to NONE!!!!
> 
> 
> If you shoot Field and live anywhere close to Yadkinville, you HAVE to make the trip to Tim's place. You won't regret it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Shooting arrows over the top of a cow at 65 yards is always fun too:tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Shooting arrows over the top of a cow at 65 yards is always fun too:tongue:


That definitely takes some restraint. I KNOW where steak comes from!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> That definitely takes some restraint. I KNOW where steak comes from!!!


I didn't have any broadheads, or we may have been grilling some steaks at the turn...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Tim tried to talk us into "tagging" a couple so he could readily identify the target eaters.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> Tim tried to talk us into "tagging" a couple so he could readily identify the target eaters.


I'm pretty sure i had one of them target eaters about 30 yds out...In fact i think it was the same one he tried to get me to take out a couple weeks ago...


----------

